# Winds this WKND - 10/27 & 10/28



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

My Pop's is coming in town, and I was hoping to get after some schoolers up around West Bay. Looks like the post-frontal winds will be pretty brutal out there (especially for my G-man).

Anybody planning on braving it, or thinking the winds will be manageable?

'Plan B' is heading to Huntsville St. Park for some catfishing.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> My Pop's is coming in town, and I was hoping to get after some schoolers up around West Bay. Looks like the post-frontal winds will be pretty brutal out there (especially for my G-man).
> 
> Anybody planning on braving it, or thinking the winds will be manageable?
> 
> 'Plan B' is heading to Huntsville St. Park for some catfishing.


Looks like Sat will be pretty bad, but Sunday will be okay. I use Windfinder app which is pretty accurate.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I was fishing on Lake Como, next to the GiSP today. The winds were on a tear all of the time that I was there. I was Sliming my "new to me" .. 1756 Lowe. 
I think that hull is going to work well for a shallow-water skiff. Probably noisy while push-poling, but I usually use my trolling motor, anyhow.


----------

